# Preventatives for Brown Patch Window



## schmendog (Jul 26, 2021)

ok so I'm about 20 hours deep (over the last few weeks) reading and planning for fungicides. I made spreadsheets, calendars etc. I've found the data on soil temps and air temp conditions for the diseases most common in my area, and planned apps based on that, and will be tracking/monitoring weather conditions for my apps this year.

Brown patch is the one I cant seem to find the info I need. According to NC State and other resources, BP occurs when day air temps are over 80, and lows are over 60, where more than 10 hours of wetness occurs. For me, this is essentially 3/15 -10/15 historically. So I cant imagine making preventative apps for BP for 6 months.

Can someone educate me on when preventative apps should occur for BP, with regard to the information above?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Try this article from Clemson.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

https://www.apsnet.org/edcenter/disandpath/fungalbasidio/pdlessons/Pages/Rhizoctonia.aspx


----------



## DFW St Aug (10 mo ago)

Here's another link: https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/diseases-in-turf/brown-patch-in-turf/

I am making preventative treatments all season this year. You can do everything correctly, but if weather conditions are just right, you still may end up with a fungus issue. That's why I decided to do preventatives all season for at least this year.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

In my experience, May and June are the worst months and I'm now doing preventative fungicides then. I've never had a problem in the fall. Hot summer, like July and August, isn't much of a problem either. Maybe it's just generally drier then.


----------

